# Surely we need more texans ,,,,



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! Can't be to many Texans. Welcome again!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, i think there are quite a few Texans on here that will be able to help you out. sjrobin, whiskey Angler, and coconut groves I believe are all Texans and very active on here.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Guys! Excited to connect with everyone. Anyone in Katy? Seem to recall seeing some thread some time back ....


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from across town in Deer Park!


----------

